# Flies Attacking 1 dog and not the other



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just picked up a 4 yr old English Bulldog who needs A LOT of work( purchased June 29). One of the things I've noticed with him is that he has a terrible "funk" coming off of him. I'm assuming its from the terrible food he was eating before I got him (I feed Orijin and give RAW 2-4 times a week). His poops are finally starting to form but are still very soft and mustard yellow (when he first came home he was squirting small amounts 5-9 times a day on every bush). The flies though are COVERING him. They're on his ears, his back, and around his anus (anal glands are getting expressed tomorrow). But they're not even touching my JRT even if she's standing right beside him. Any ideas?


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

I suggest keeping the bulldog inside. Just take him out for walks and fan the flies if they still stick when you are walking.
Get a thorough vet check then give him a good bath.

Dogs can give off diff pheromones and other smells but this coudl be a serious medical conition or could just be a dirty dog. Bring him inside for his comfort and well being.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I have found that Avon's Skin So Soft helps in repelling flies and mosquitos. It smells good too!


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

aero4ever said:


> I have found that Avon's Skin So Soft helps in repelling flies and mosquitos. It smells good too!


Please do *not* put that on the dog without consulting a vet first. The dog might lick it and it could be toxic. I know it's loaded with perfume it could also have a bunch of alcohol in it.

Additionally if the this dog has some sort of skin condition or have been bitten by the flies or other bugs, the chemical in the SSS will irritate him badly.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I use a fly/mosquito repellent on my older dog (flies adore him). He's been to the vet - there is no reason the flies love him more than any of my other dogs. I thought maybe he had an ear infection or something but no he's fine. So I wipe a fly spray on his ears and it seems to work well to ward off the flies and bugs. 
See if the vet finds any skin infection or some medical reason for the bugs to be loving him and if there isn't then get a dog safe fly spray (I spray it on a paper towel and then wipe it on so I don't get his eyes). I picked up mine at one of the large chain pet supply stores.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Not that this is exactly helpful information, but I had a friend whose family had 2 bulldogs and one of them was constantly stinky, too. (The smell was sooo gross, I'll never forget.) I remember her saying it was something to do with his tail and though they sought veterinary help it kept happening. I'd take him in for an exam.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

does he have a yeast infection or an infection in his ears and wrinkles going on?
try a medicated shampoo and i'm sure the food switch will gradually help and wipe out the wrinkles daily and keep a close check on the ears. 
i use natural neem bug repellent sprays in the summer. i do not put drops on my dogs for bug repellent for fleas and ticks. and honestly it doesn't work against ticks anyways. i get so many at work that are on the drops and are still getting ticks attached. try some noahs ark spray some local natural pet places may carry it or petco. and when he has his vet exam ask them to check him out and what not.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

My bulldog had a terrible time with her tail but we kept it cleaned out thoroughly with hypoallergenic baby wipes for sensitive skin (no point in taking chances). It takes a little while for their body to shed all the bad junk from low nutrition dog food. Now that the dog's getting the good stuff, his body will start getting rid of the yuck in the system. I used to use baby wipes in all the wrinkles & around the tail (mine had a cork screw tail). I used to get the Masengill powder for women & use a very small amount in the face wrinkles & in around the tail but she got the tail cleaned out every few days. This powder is created to keep moisture down & prevent chafing. Worked very well for my dog. 


I have put skin so soft on a dog however I was careful where I put it: ear tips, back of the neck, shoulders but not on places the dog reaches & scratches with their teeth.


----------

